# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  [Guide] Gear up a fresh level 70 rogue for PvE

## Pirlz

Rogues Guide to Gearing up for PvE!

Note: The purpose of this guide is to show a very efficient way of gearing up a rogue for PvE with as little reliance on drops as possible. I understand that in some cases there are better items out of the normal 5-man dungeons but this is just intended to show how you can gear up just as well by almost completely soloing. This guide will require you to PvP for some items but I tried to offer as many viable alternatives as I could.

Head:

[Best] Deathblow X11 Goggles (Deathblow X11 Goggles - Items - World of Warcraft If you are an engineer, these are fairly easy to pick up and are better than anything than you can get before heroics although I would not level engineering specifically for these goggles.

Helm of the Claw (Helm of the Claw - Items - World of Warcraft Very easy to get, you just have to kill the last boss in Steam Vaults and they're yours. All around solid helm for PvE.


Neck:

[Best] Vindicator's Pendant of Triumph (Vindicator's Pendant of Triumph - Items - World of Warcraft Great neck that also has a yellow socket which is always useful. If you can stand to grind the honor for it I advise you to grab this. Costs 15,300 Honor Points and 10 EOTS marks.

Earthern Mark of Razing (Earthen Mark of Razing - Items - World of Warcraft) OR Natasha's Choker (Natasha's Choker - Items - World of Warcraft Both of these necks can be quested for and are pretty much equal from a PvE standpoint. To be honest these aren't a whole lot worse than the Vindicator's neck so you aren't hurting yourself much by going for one of these instead.


Shoulder:

[Best] Expedition Scout's Epaulets (Expedition Scout's Epaulets - Items - World of Warcraft) OR Gladiator's Leather Spaulders (Gladiator's Leather Spaulders - Items - World of Warcraft Expeditions Scout's Epaulets are alliance only but either of these two shoulder pieces are a great starter. Personally I prefer the Gladiator's simply because of the sockets (or maybe it's because I play horde?) Expedition Scout's Epaulets are available from questing; Gladiator's Leather Spaulders cost 11,250 Honor and 20 AB marks.

Blackened Leather Spaulders (Blackened Leather Spaulders - Items - World of Warcraft) OR Talbuk Hide Spaulders (Talbuk Hide Spaulders - Items - World of Warcraft These are identical to each other, one from Kurenai rep and the other from Mag'Har rep.


Chest:

[Best] Terrorweave Tunic (Terrorweave Tunic - Items - World of Warcraft Drops off of Doomwalker but is BoE. This dominates everything else as a starter item. The downside is that they're very difficult to get.

Primalstrike Vest (Primalstrike Vest - Items - World of Warcraft Requires you to be a 375 Elemental Leatherworker. Mats are very reasonable for such a great ches that will last you for a long time.

[Non-Leatherworking option] Gladiator's Leather Tunic (Gladiator's Leather Tunic - Items - World of Warcraft Good enough to get you started but I really suggest going leatherworking, it will help you gear up quickly and allows you to use Drums of Battle which are very nice in raids. Costs 14,500 Honor Points and 30 AB marks.


Gloves:
[Best] Fel Leather Gloves (Fel Leather Gloves - Items - World of Warcraft Very good gloves that are BoE and cheap.

Belt:

[Best] Vindicator's Leather Belt (Vindicator's Leather Belt - Items - World of Warcraft Really good belt, highly recommend getting it. Costs 17,850 Honor Points and 40 AB marks.

Socrethar's Girdle (Socrethar's Girdle - Items - World of Warcraft Scryer quest reward, nearly as good as the Vindicator's belt.


Legs:

[Best] Fel Leather Leggings (Fel Leather Leggings - Items - World of Warcraft Awesome BoE pants that are crafted by leatherworkers. Cheap mats and they blow everything else that is questable/soloable out of the water.


Boots:

[Best] Fel Leather Boots (Fel Leather Boots - Items - World of Warcraft Again, can't recommend this set enough. Cheap and very good.


Wrist: 

[Best] Vindicator's Dragonhide Bracers (Vindicator's Dragonhide Bracers - Items - World of Warcraft Amazing. You are really gimping yourself if you pass these up. Costs 11,794 Honor and 20 WSG marks.


Rings:

[Best] Ring of Reciprocity (Ring of Reciprocity - Items - World of Warcraft Can be hard to find because it is a BoE drop off of Doom Lord Kazzak but a lot better than anything else that is soloable/questable. Definitely worth it if you can find it for a reasonable price.

Vindicator's Band of Triumph (Vindicator's Band of Triumph - Items - World of Warcraft Easy to get and is a solid ring for PvE. Costs 15,300 Honor and 10 AV marks.

Slayer's Mark of the Redemption (Slayer's Mark of the Redemption - Items - World of Warcraft Comes from a quest in Shadowmoon Valley so it is relatively easy to get. Another solid PvE ring.


Trinket:

[Best] Darkmoon Card: Crusade (Darkmoon Card: Crusade - Items - World of Warcraft) OR Darkmoon Card: Wrath (Darkmoon Card: Wrath - Items - World of Warcraft Both outstanding trinkets although they can be a little pricy.

Core of Ar'kelos (Core of Ar'kelos - Items - World of Warcraft Quest reward from Netherstorm. Very good trinket that is highly underrated because it is green but definately worth picking up.

Ranged Weapons:

[Best Thrown]: Felsteel Whisper Knives (Felsteel Whisper Knives - Items - World of Warcraft Cheap and have great stats.(It is true that Spinesever is slightly better but the few stat gains that it offers do not warrant the extra price tag that comes along with it).

[Best Non-Thrown] Barrel-Bladed Longrifle (Barrel-Blade Longrifle - Items - World of Warcraft Another Doomwalker BoE drop so it can be hard to find but it is quite a bit better than the Felsteel Whisper Knives and slightly better than Spinesever.


Weapons:

[Mainhand] Gladiator's Slicer (Gladiator's Slicer - Items - World of Warcraft Very good weapon that is really easy to get. Costs 18,000 Honor and 20 EOTS marks.

[Offhand] Gladiator's Quickblade (Gladiator's Quickblade - Items - World of Warcraft Again, easy to get and very good. Costs 9,000 Honor and 20 EOTS marks.

----------


## meh

This is a good guide for fresh 70 rogues. 

I agree with you. LW is great for rogues. So much good equipment.

----------


## Seriouskip

Nice guide. definetly will use.

----------


## Ebub1

Awesome! It looks like you spent a lot of time on this, thank you.

----------


## waffles2k7

Kaliban's Class Loot Lists

----------

